# Old Rem



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Got an old Remington that looks like an old Browning. In good condition and still shootable any thoughts on worth?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't think the old Browning patent Remington's have a lot of monetary value, unless of course they are original and pristine. Their value lies more in their shootability. Toting an old squareback is a pleasant step back in time................Enjoy, Burl


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya it is a nice looking gun but I already have two browinings that look the same. THough I am pleased to say that dispite the neglect the gun has gone though it is still in nice shape and still shootable. Though there is some rusting on the barrel I think I got some rust remover that wont remove blueing at home. Also the butt section is a little lose so I'll have to look into that also. Thanks Burly


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Remington model 11's usually sit on store shelves in the $250-$450 range. If one was pristine I think you could likely get $800 for it, but it'd have to look like you took it out of the box yesterday.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

This thing was far from just out of the box...wish but far from that again gun crualty and neglect


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That shotgun being the age that it is, the condition might not reflect abuse but lots and lots of use out of necessity. Homes of the era weren't the bone dry, climate controled versions we have today either. Of course as the orginal owners age it seems someone would always take the guns, case them up and put them in a closet or under a bed, sometimes rusting them beyond recognition.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup...I got an old Winchester mod 1912 (I think thats what it was anyways). My grandpa who I got it from always said that this gun was going to be worth $$$. Lots of $$$$. Its a really cool gun, its what I like to call a hammer pump. Though I still have the gun its more or less worthless. This gun just by looking at it you can see that it was used and used and used. I would not go out and shoot this gun again. First the forarm was cracked and glued back together, from normal use. But this gun was plugged with an oil rag that was not changed for many many years and yes left in a case. The blueing has been redone and some rust on the outside of the barrel was removed...the prob is the amount of rust and pits on the inside tward the tip of the barrel. So this gun would be unsafe to shoot. Atleast this Rem has no rust inside the barrel and has not been cased (just laying around). Its a shame for pritty guns to be neglected and let become unsafe.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Winchester pump shotgun with a hammer would likely be a '97 (could be a 93, but I've never actually seen one). The magazine looks similar to a model 12 and the takedown procedure is similar (assuming yours is a takedown and not a solid frame) but no hammer on the model 12's. Your 97 could have been made in 1912, they were produced through the mid-50's. Yours is most valuable to someone looking for a 97 to hang on the wall and isn't concerned with function, mostly just decoration. Actually most valuable to a family member with sentimental attachment.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I dont think this thing is worth that much...when I get home again (back the folks place) I'll take a look at the mod # again. I do have a 16gage Marlin SS pump with a hammer. That gun is still in shooting condition but has some rust. This gun would look better on the wall the the Winchester. Both are intresting guns since they have the hammers on them...but the condition they are in means I got some time and $$$ to invest in them.


----------

